
Snake Game in angularjs with self playing - sado
https://github.com/sadullahzolfqar/SnakeGame-in-angularjs
======
sado
I start a game project in javascript. it will have multiple part like self
playing or playing with AI (neural networks) in javascript. You can follow and
contribute the project from github

